# Fender Antique Olive Green



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Anyone know of a good match for Fender's Antique Olive Green here in Canada?

I tried Krylon, had a good colour of the same name... but very thin, mostly solvent I think than pigment. Was like painting with coloured water, same as their primer. Returned all the unopened cans.

Looking for a car paint that matches. Unfortunately, can't go by name because every company has a variation of it and most seem either too light, or too much white mixed in.

Hoping someone may have used a paint that matches and has a paint code or something I can take to the car shop and have a can mixed up. Not looking for nitro.... it's a cheap $100 guitar, gonna be the beater guitar.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I haven't had much luck at autobody suppliers without a paint chip. I've had better luck at the automotive "touch-up" section at Canadian Tire or a hobby store.
Another option that's yielded some success is Home Depot but you'll have difficulty finding what you want in a rattle can.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

I've had luck if I know the year/model/name of the car that has it. Lot's of databases with paint codes... had NAPA/Ideal Supply mix me two cans last week, Ford Deep Impact Blue, and JEEP Commando Green.... which is actually not that far off from Antique Olive.

Knowing what car (if any) it was used on makes things easy. I know Fender used a lot of car colours, so hoping this was one of them. Can find a lot of references for other colours by Fender/Gibson with car paint codes, but not this one.

Jeep Tank Green, is the closest I've found so far but not quite right. Bit dark.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Pick a car. Any car. Go to Napa and ask them for a custom made can of paint. 20 bucks give or take


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

knight_yyz said:


> Pick a car. Any car. Go to Napa and ask them for a custom made can of paint. 20 bucks give or take


Ya, I'm not sure picking a car, any car, and going to NAPA will result in having Antique Olive paint.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

The point is Napa can make any color you want. It will be better than anything Krylon is putting out. But whatever floats your boat. You can ask for clear coat and/or UV protection as well.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

My thoughts exactly.... I know NAPA mixes paints, I said that in the 3rd post. I'm looking for info on a specific colour, so telling me to pick a car any car, really didn't help.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Try duplicolor from Canadian tire or partsource.

It’s acrylic laquer, much nicer stuff than krylon.

Nathan


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh I already know what type of paint I'll be using.... NAPA mixes it up, and I use the 2K clear they sell... I'm just needing a make/model of car that has a colour close to what Fender uses, or a paint code.

That's all I need... Make/model of a car that has that colour, or paint code. The rest I got sorted out.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

THRobinson said:


> Oh I already know what type of paint I'll be using.... NAPA mixes it up, and I use the 2K clear they sell... I'm just needing a make/model of car that has a colour close to what Fender uses, or a paint code.
> 
> That's all I need... Make/model of a car that has that colour, or paint code. The rest I got sorted out.


A picture would help. I'm not familiar with the fender color, but i know car colors.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Google olive green cars. There is actually more than one


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Well, like I said in my OP, you can't just search by name because every company has a version and not all are the same. Fender may call it Antique Olive, but a car manufacturer may have a different name for it.

Plus, as mentioned... No two photos are the same even if the same car/colour. Different light sources, and depends if the photographer did a proper colour calibration of the photo and if your monitor is calibrated accurately.

I'd rather see if someone knows the colour from first hand experience, than spend $29 on paint the wrong colour because of a Google pic.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Weird things happen when you use google. That old dodge with the star is a close match, and the volkwagon is pretty close too.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

I use to do design and photography and ya, stuff for web sucks....most people don't have calibrated monitors so even you spend an hour getting the color corrected, it looks bad on most screens.

Most of the cars that come up are custom painted not factory colours. It's a headache to track down a paint code that NAPA can use. :S

'32 Ford for example is near perfect and site says Olive Green but, looking at the original Ford colours for that model, none are even close.

*#*(


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I once needed Fender Shell Pink which was a '56 Desoto color. Went to an automotive paint store with the color code in two different brands and they wouldn't/couldn't mix the color. So I'm not convinced having the car/make/color code is going to do a whole bunch of good.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Not sure if you have a car quest in your area, but the last time I got paint there they had hundreds of paint chip samples.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

We do, they don't... kinda sucks. They have no samples you need the code. NAPA is the same and they don't make the paint. They send the request off to the NAPA about 1h away and they make it... guys here don't even know what paints go with what clears or primers etc. Luckily I got a hold of the paint-guy at there central location that makes the paint and got lots of great info from him. I went to NAPA this time because I got paint from CarQuest a few years back for a side view mirror on my car, and recommended clear coat was incompatible... after about 8 months it went from a nice glossy perfect match for my car to a dried looking orange peel.

That said, I'm still holding out for a car that uses a similar colour. Few sites online will show paint codes and shows difference between colours between which codes are being used, mostly dupont and sherwin I think....

So far I find pics the right colour and always custom paint jobs so, no useful info. I think colour was first used in around the '60s? so looking at car back then mostly. VW and Mercedes have a few close matches.

In some photos the 2013 Jeep Commando Green is close, but others, it's too white... which it is because I have a can right here from NAPA for another project. Almost wondering if I can request that colour from NAPA but drop the white tint down 50%.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2018)

THRobinson said:


> it's a cheap $100 guitar, gonna be the beater guitar.


If it were mine, I'd just grab something 'close enough' and spray the whole thing.
or repaint a different colour?


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

That's what I'm trying to do, find something the same or very close. Picking a different colour though isn't an option... switching to a totally different colour means I'm not really picky about colour, in which case, I'd just leave it the way it was. 

2015 Jeep Tank Green, is my fall back... it's very close but a bit too much yellow. Quite a few Olive Drab army colours to choose from as well, but too many variants to get a code from.


----------

